# best bone for teething puppy?



## skyscrapers (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a puppy who's 3.5 months old, and recently started ((only at night, naturally)) chewing up everything around the house. I know there's probably 30 threads dedicated to bone choosing, but I searched and I couldnt find one specific to my situation. I dont really have any butcher shops or anything around me, so I cant get her those knuckle bones or stuff like that. Maybe someone can suggest something that would be available at petsmart that would last her a little bit?

thanks!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I like Braided Bully Sticks. They're completely digestible and pretty durable. A 12" usually lasted my little puppies a couple days.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

If you have a grocery store near by get a soup bone and freeze it, also a stuffed frozen Kong....


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The only bones/chews mine get are Nylabones. I buy the big ones for strong chewers. And NOT the "Gumabones", they are too soft and they jsut bite off big pieces. Even though my youngest is now 2 1/2 years old, she STILL chews on hers several times a day.


----------



## skyscrapers (Oct 1, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> The only bones/chews mine get are Nylabones. I buy the big ones for strong chewers. And NOT the "Gumabones", they are too soft and they jsut bite off big pieces. Even though my youngest is now 2 1/2 years old, she STILL chews on hers several times a day.



i actually bought her a nylabone, and she absolutely loved it! a little too much, she ate the whole thing in less than 2 days, and I dont know if they're digestible or not, so I was a little bit scared when i discovered she devoured it!


----------



## kms67 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Various Nylabones*

I actually just bought a two pack of Nylabones. One was a "DuraChew" and one was a "Healthy Edible". Vega seems to like the DuraChew (chicken flavor), but not crazy about it. The Healthy Edible, on the other hand, I gave to her while I was in the kitchen cooking the other day and when I came out...it was completely gone! 

I'm going to try a frozen stuffed nylabone this week. Gave her a regular bully stick a couple of weeks ago, but only when she was on the porch (didn't want the smell and the "ick" factor in the house!). May have to try a braided one next time, while the weather is still decent! LOL!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

if the smell and ick bothers you teach your puppy to stay on an old towel....I have trained Jake when eating a raw bone or bully stick to "stay on his mat"....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If it doesn't faze you, you can try raw chicken/pork bones? You can give meaty beef bones, but you'll have to take it away before they start gnawing away at the bone itself or else they may chip a tooth. Stay away from weight-bearing bones, i.e. leg bones. Of course they can't stay out for an extended period of time..

Bully sticks are also a great option if you don't want to do raw stuff or need to leave something out overnight. Some brands DO smell so beware! The smelly brands are terrible for the human nose.  I stick to the smokehouse brand which, thankfully, has no smell. I like their trachea too. I've found this brand (both bully sticks and trachea) in Petsmart too. I made the mistake of purchasing a 'cheap' one once. Not only was the smell terrible, but my dog's breath stank! NEVER AGAIN. I've learned my lesson.  

I've tried nylabones, but my pup never took to them so I guess it depends on the pup. You could try stuffing a kong and freezing it. There's a ton of kong filling recipes out there if you're adventurous, or just freeze some canned food or peanut butter in it. It should last an hour or more and it would be nice and cool for her gums.

You could consider crating her with something to chew on since you mentioned this is more of a nighttime problem. I wouldn't let a 3.5 month old pup have free run of the house at night, or be allowed out of my sight. They can be mischievous little devils.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Verivus said:


> Bully sticks are also a great option if you don't want to do raw stuff or need to leave something out overnight. Some brands DO smell so beware! The smelly brands are terrible for the human nose.  I stick to the smokehouse brand which, thankfully, has no smell. I like their trachea too. I've found this brand (both bully sticks and trachea) in Petsmart too. I made the mistake of purchasing a 'cheap' one once. Not only was the smell terrible, but my dog's breath stank! NEVER AGAIN. I've learned my lesson.


I learned this lesson yesterday ... I've been looking for something for my aussie to chew on, he'll go right through rawhide and doesn't like nylabones so I tried a bully stick. Some cheap brand I picked up. In all my life of owning dogs, I'd never given a dog one before. OH MY WORD, it smelled ... almost as bad as the cow hooves (those make my eyes water!).


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine hated nylabones. Teething at 3.5 months? Wow that is fast

Two greatest chews on earth:

1. Bully Sticks - can smell but lasts a long time and slimes off or shreds unlike rawhides.
2. Himilayan Cheese Sticks (this one is the ubber wonderful of the earth thing)


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I like giving my dog a bully stick. As a puppy it would take her a few days to finish one off...but now she can woof one down pretty quick.  I buy mine at Costco and I haven't found them to be smelly at all.

Also, I heard about giving dogs antlers as something to chew on too. You might want to give that a try as well.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Pattycakes said:


> I like giving my dog a bully stick. As a puppy it would take her a few days to finish one off...but now she can woof one down pretty quick.  I buy mine at Costco and I haven't found them to be smelly at all.
> 
> Also, I heard about giving dogs antlers as something to chew on too. You might want to give that a try as well.


Mine used the antler as a bomerang....clang off the fridge...clang off the washer....bang OW! off the shin.....:wild:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine LOVE the Himalayan chews! Expensive but worth it, they last a long time. The new favorite thing is an entire cow foot- not just the hooves, the entire foot. Looks gross but lasts for weeks. When they were teething I gave them frozen whole carrots


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

vegasresident said:


> mine used the antler as a bomerang....clang off the fridge...clang off the washer....bang ow! Off the shin.....:wild:


roflmao!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

skyscrapers said:


> i actually bought her a nylabone, and she absolutely loved it! a little too much, she ate the whole thing in less than 2 days, and I dont know if they're digestible or not, so I was a little bit scared when i discovered she devoured it!


You bought the wrong kind. If you buy the big ones for powerful chewers, there is NO WAY a puppy could go thru it like that. My adult that uses it several trimes a day still takes a month or 2 to chew one down to where it is too small for her. They can't "eat" them, they(the bones.) are too hard.

The ones I get look like this:










There are several others available though depending on where you live. Unfortunately none of them are available here.

Here is the website. Look at the ones that say for NON-EDIBLE for POWERFUL chewers.

Product Finder | My Dog Is | X-Large ? up to 50 lbs


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> I learned this lesson yesterday ... I've been looking for something for my aussie to chew on, he'll go right through rawhide and doesn't like nylabones so I tried a bully stick. Some cheap brand I picked up. In all my life of owning dogs, I'd never given a dog one before. OH MY WORD, it smelled ... almost as bad as the cow hooves (those make my eyes water!).


haha, that's hilarious! xD Reminds me of when I first smelled one. That was one of the worst smells I've ever come across. I ended up making her eat it outside in the backyard. Pattycakes I may have to look up the ones they sell at Costco! Its been awhile since I've gone. Never knew they carried bully sticks now.


----------



## skyscrapers (Oct 1, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> You bought the wrong kind. If you buy the big ones for powerful chewers, there is NO WAY a puppy could go thru it like that. My adult that uses it several trimes a day still takes a month or 2 to chew one down to where it is too small for her. They can't "eat" them, they(the bones.) are too hard.
> 
> The ones I get look like this:
> 
> ...




well, I didnt know she was a "powerful" chewer, but that's perfect. thanks for the accompanying picture!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome. Nylabone makes SEVERAL different types of bones/chews. Some are soft and edible, others are for CHEWING, not "eating". (As in being able to bite off chunks and eat them.)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Busy Bone by Pedigree. They come in different sizes and are about $4.99 each.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

I also used a soup bone from my local grocery store. They came in a 4 pack and I froze them, gave them to him frozen and he loved them. They will naturally be drawn to it as it is a real bone, also very inexpensive!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

The Busy Bone package says they're not recommended for puppies. Not sure how true it really is, but I don't give them to Remi to be safe.

Anyway, bully sticks are great, yeah. As long as they keep his interest. Remi gets sick of chews after a week and I have to make weekly pet store runs for new kinds of chews! He will not (nor will any of my dogs) even TOUCH a Nylabone of any kind, hates them. It's hit or miss, in the last month I've spent over 200 dollars on chews ALONE.


----------

